# SnowDogg plow mount installation in NJ = $1000?!



## afekete

Had the plow mount removed from my F150 this afternoon and needed to order a new mount for a 2006 Jeep Wrangler I'm picking up tomorrow.

The removal of the mount and wiring harness cost me $150, not bad. The installation of the new mount with wiring harness is estimated at $1000!!!

I'm located in NJ and I know our pricing on somethings, like real estate, is greatly exaggerated but this sounds totally way off base to me.

The shop said it would take all day to install this setup but I'm still having a problem parting with a grand to have this installed. Granted, I do not have the facilities to do this myself but I'm more then capable of lending a mechanical hand.

Anyone familiar with installing these mounts and wiring harnesses that could help me out? I'll pay you well and bring a snack 

contact me at [email protected] or via cell phone at 908-447-3724

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Well I know, they wanted $470 for my Boss mount to buy, plus another $300 to install it. So I was at $800 to do it. So I guess they are close on that price


----------



## afekete

*The mount is $600 alone plus the $1K*

The mount is an additional $600 so I feel that this cost is excessive.

I'll give the shop their due but to claim that this will take all day when I watched them remove the one from the F150 took a little over two hours with breaks.

I'm just a little taken back by the whole thing.

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## show-n-go

Thats crazy. So just the labor is $1000?? We put mine in a couple of hours. It was me and a good mechanic friend but neither of us had ever done it before. 

I would get a second opinion.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

No, that is for the Jeep mount, and whatever headlight adapters he needs I assume.


----------



## afekete

The mount is 600. The light adapter is 95. Installation of the wiring harness and plow mount is the $1000. Still.high.


----------



## afekete

The mount is 600. The light adapter is 95. Installation of the wiring harness and plow mount is the $1000. Still.high.


----------



## sjwrangler

Where in NJ did you go?
Did you try the guys in Franklin?


----------



## ppandr

$1000 that's crazy, I'd do it for half without even thinking about it. New Jeep installs are fairly easy. Couple hours of labor depending on the setup. I have installed all my own plows and mounts over the years. If you are stuck shoot me an email. May be able to give you a hand if you want to tackle this yourself. My shop is located in Lebanon and it is toasty warm.


----------



## micklock

Do it yourself, it's easy. I did mine by myself and it was the first install I ever did.


----------



## afekete

*email sent...*



ppandr;910407 said:


> $1000 that's crazy, I'd do it for half without even thinking about it. New Jeep installs are fairly easy. Couple hours of labor depending on the setup. I have installed all my own plows and mounts over the years. If you are stuck shoot me an email. May be able to give you a hand if you want to tackle this yourself. My shop is located in Lebanon and it is toasty warm.


Sent you an email. I'd appreciate the assistance and can provide beverages that ensure a thorough installation 

sent you my cell number so at your convenience, please call me.

thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Luppy

Awesome! Glad everything worked out for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marshon50

*Helping Hand Today?*



ppandr;910407 said:


> $1000 that's crazy, I'd do it for half without even thinking about it. New Jeep installs are fairly easy. Couple hours of labor depending on the setup. I have installed all my own plows and mounts over the years. If you are stuck shoot me an email. May be able to give you a hand if you want to tackle this yourself. My shop is located in Lebanon and it is toasty warm.


I'm trying to get a plow installed TODAY.....just picked it up from a neighbors yard. He said it came off a Ford and I've got a F-350 Dually w/ a dump body. My buddy has a heated shop in Somerville right off Rt 31. My number is (917)476-1773 . I am looking for either help or someone who wants to do the job. I know it's late notice, but hoping to catch the tail end of the snow season. Thanks!


----------

